# My Profile



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladies, Gentlemen, members all, this is a very helpful forum so just a thought from one of those who are happy to help to those of you that are requesting help and advice particularly in the area of purchasing.

If you look at the top of the page you will see two headings.... My Profile and Settings

If you want to help us help you then choose the settings option and within, down the left side of the page, you will find the option to edit profile.

I wish to request that everybody takes a moment to fill out some of the details with information that might help us to help you.

The one detail that crops up time and time again is that of where in the country you live (if you are in UK). (wonders... is UK a country now?). Towards the bottom of the page you can fill that detail in so that those living nearby can better suggest venues or help you. The same goes for purchasing secondhand.... local is that much easier.

So, helping us to help you is what this is all about. (and maybe finding out if you live north of Watford







)

Thanks for reading

gd


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> (and maybe finding out if you live north of Watford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best members do


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good call Grumpy. The first thing I look at when I see an ad I'm interested in is "how far?" Especially with stuff that's fragile or heavy, I'd rather collect/deliver.


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me to do this.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

2bor2bru said:


> Thanks for reminding me to do this.


Are your fingers on speed?


----------

